# Both dogs are now chipped..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

...and I'm sure the little one is a lot faster now,...especially uphill!!! :lol: :lol: 

Seriously, we are now one step nearer to taking them both abroad with us next year  nearly fainted when the vet receptionist quoted £200 each for the rabies injections and follow up blood tests 8O !


----------



## Dickle (May 9, 2005)

Blimey, that seems a lot, we paid £98 for our dogs rabies injection and blood test, you sure £200 isn't for both dogs?


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Our two yorkies have their pet passports now all ready for Dec and yes, it's expensive! Not too sure what it cost us as it was all paid in stages ... first the microchipping then the rabies shots then the blood tests (which are expensive as they can only be sent to a centralised lab to check that there are enough antibodies in the blood) then there is the cost of the paperwork when passport is given etc. NOT to forget the additional stuff you may have to purchase prior to your trip such as heartworm protection (included in our flea treatment for them ... Advocate (not all flea treatments include it) and possibly collars (Scalibor) for sand flies. Then to cap it all there is the cost 48 hours before return to UK as the vet worms and treats for fleas etc.
Is it worth it ?.... oh, yes, every penny to have our dogs with us!!! 
Mandy and Dave , I loved the following in your post:-

...and I'm sure the little one is a lot faster now,...especially uphill!!!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dickle, I don't think that the girl really knew much about the scheme and she did appear vague about the price, definateley £200 per dog was quoted less chipping fee paid today!


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

If your dogs are now "chipped", does that mean they are now multiregion too


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Only the larger one, (little one had it's antenna removed) :wink:


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi M&D

Your 2 will knock em dead in France, I paid over £200 to get Doug done a couple of years ago, but it was well worth it.

We have a job letting our little hooligan of the lead, as he tends to get a bit too protective.

But your 2 will fit in brilliant over there as it's so much more laid back, the rules say all dogs on leads, the French say, pah, leads are for horses.

I can see the frisbee thing now sailing down a campsite with your young un performing for the locals.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

We was thinking of taking ours over on the next trip, so enlighten me please "RABIES JAB" how long does this last for, chipping I would of expected, blood samples maybe. 

Then the cost of paper work and then what does it cost to bring them back? Any info appreciated...


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray, have a look in the tutorials, Rita wrote an excellent peice on pets abroad, top left of home page :wink: 

Dave


----------

